# Auflistung von Haustieren möglich?



## Nebelschleicher (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo BLASC-Team,

wäre es möglich noch eine Übersicht der Haustiere mit ihrem jeweiligen Fundort anzuzeigen? Oder ist da keine Unterscheidung möglich?

Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Shad0w (17. Dezember 2005)

Wenn du weisst wie das Tier heisst kannst das auch einfach in die Suche eingeben...
Eine Auflistung halte ich persönlich für weniger Sinvoll.. 
Gibt kaum leute die sich nen Zoo zusammensammeln..


----------



## Nebelschleicher (17. Dezember 2005)

Aber was wenn ich einfach nur mal sehen will, was überhaupt alles verfügbar ist? Geht ja nicht um nen Zoo :-) Und manchmal weiß man dann halt doch auch den Namen nicht...

Ich denke sowieso das es technisch nicht realisierbar ist - zumindest würde mir gerade keine Möglichkeit über die WoW API einfallen...

Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Shad0w (17. Dezember 2005)

gib ma inne Suche "Käfig" ein dann kommt schon bissel was... 
Oder was gibts da noch... "transport"

denke das sollte dir weiterhelfen..


----------



## GeProtector (17. Dezember 2005)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du weisst wie das Tier heisst kannst das auch einfach in die Suche eingeben...
> Eine Auflistung halte ich persönlich für weniger Sinvoll..
> Gibt kaum leute die sich nen Zoo zusammensammeln..
> [post="106275"][/post]​



Fände ne Auflistung auch sehr nett.
Und es gibt schon Haustier-Sammler, die sich extra ne BlizzCon Card kaufen, nur um son Murloc zu haben, der noch in der Sammlung fehlt. (ca. 150 $ bei eBay)
(Nein, ich bin keiner davon, kenn aber einige)


----------



## Blackwing (19. Dezember 2005)

Ansonsten einfach mal hier im Forum schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts genau »hier«  eine wunderbare Übersicht wo es was gibt  :wink:


----------

